# Dreiländertour D/A/I/CH



## toschi (16. Januar 2007)

So, da ich Dubbels tread "eine woche tagestouren müstair / vinschgau und Umgebung" nicht belasten möchte starte ich mal einen eigenen mit der Frage ob diese Runde schon jemand gefahren ist und mir einige Tips geben kann. Da wir 800 km Anfahrt haben und diese in der Nacht fahren wollen (jeder 2 Stunden) schätze ich die Startzeit auf Fr.10.00Uhr. Am Montag Abend geht es dann wieder Heim.
Ich hab da jetzt mal was zusammengestrickt muss nur noch mal die Höhenmeter und Distanzen checken, wenn ich mit meiner Schätzung total daneben liege bitte ich um Warnung . Die in Klammern gesetzten Punkte sind Optionen, je nach Lage wird für oder wider entschieden.
Die erste Etappe ist relativ klar, bin ich letztes Jahr schon einmal gefahren, entweder bis Scuol oder wenn noch Körner bis S-Charl.
Die zweite Etappe kenne ich bis zur Passhöhe (Costainas) und auf der anderen Seite die Ofenpasstrails, weiter bin ich letztes mal nicht gekommen.
Viele Fotos und Tourenbeschreibungen gibt es ja im Netz, mir wäre es allerdings lieber wenn ein Ortskundiger die km und Zeiten der Etappen mal abschätzen würde (Tourentempo). 

*Dreiländertour Juni 2007*

*1. Etappe (Fr.)*
*Nauders - Scuol (S-Charl)*
Nauders - (Plamort +10/+400) - Reschen  St.Valentin auf der Heide - Haidersee - Zerzertal - Oberdorfer Alm - Sesvenna-Hütte - Uina Schlucht  Sur En - Scuol - (S-Charl +12/+600)
70 km
1.800 hm

*2. Etappe (Sa.)*
*Scuol (S-Charl) - Umbrailpass (Livigno)*
Scuol  Val S-charl  Alp Astras - Pass Costainas  Ofenpass - Buffalora - Alpe de Gallo - Lago di Livigno - St. Giacomo di Fraele - Valle Alpisella - Livigno (Übernachtungsoption) oder ab Lago di St. Giacomo di Fraele - Forcolapass - Umbrailpass ( +600)
80 km
2.400 hm

*3. Etappe (So.)*
*Umbrailpass (Livigno) - Schluderns*
(Livigno +20/+1000) - Umbrailpass - Drei Sprachen Spitze - Goldseeweg - Furkelhütte - Almenweg - Stilfser Alm  Almenweg - (Mitterwaal/Arzweg - Taufers Turnauer Waalweg - Laatsch - Glurnz +20/+300) - Schluderns
70 km
2.000 hm

*4. Etappe (Mo.)*
*Schluderns - Nauders*
Schluderns - Sonnensteig - Mittelwaal - Maals  (Planeiltal +30/+800) - St.Valentin - Reschen - Nauders
70 km
1.500 hm
*max. Distanz & Höhenmeter* *300 km / **7.200 hm*

Hab jetzt auch noch mal auf Carsten Seite geblättert, O.K. der Goldseetrail wird jetzt mitgenommen, hat ja auch das Prädikat Holly Trail bekommen .
Es sind auch Optionen offen gelassen die Etappen nach Tagesform oder Aufgrund Defekten zu ändern, frage mich nur die ganze Zeit ob es problemlos möglich ist dann adhock auch Unterkunft für vier Personen zu bekommen, was meint Ihr? In Scuol, Livigno und Schluderns wird es wohl keine Probleme geben aber S-Charl, Buffalora oder Umbrailpass sollte man schon kurzfristig abklopfen ob noch was frei ist oder?


----------



## spectres (17. Januar 2007)

Guten Morgen toschi

Zu den km/Hm kann ich Dir z.Z. nichts sagen (bin bei der Arbeit; denke aber, das haut in etwa hin). Aber zu Tag 2 und 3 möchte ich Dich nur darauf hinweisen, dass es im Juni in den höheren Regionen (Umbrail-/Stilfser Joch-Gebiet) noch Schnee haben könnte (wenn der denn überhaupt noch kommen sollte...). Und was soll man sonst noch sagen: Du hast ja die Schmanckerl rausgegriffen: enjoy!

spectres


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thof (17. Januar 2007)

Müsste es nicht die "Dreiländertour A/I/CH" sein bzw. (DAICH, wenn du die Autofahrt mitzählst)?


----------



## toschi (17. Januar 2007)

thof schrieb:


> Müsste es nicht die "Dreiländertour A/I/CH" sein bzw. (DAICH, wenn du die Autofahrt mitzählst)?


Ups, da hab ich doch die Österreicher einfach mit eingemeindet, sorry, natürlich hast Du recht, ich frag mal den Admin ob das änderbar ist, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## dubbel (17. Januar 2007)

toschi schrieb:


> 2. Etappe (Sa.)
> Scuol (S-Charl) -   Umbrailpass (Livigno)
> Scuol  Val S-charl  Alp Astras - Pass Costainas  Ofenpass - Buffalora - Alpe de Gallo - Lago di Livigno - St. Giacomo di Fraele - Valle Alpisella - Livigno (Übernachtungsoption) oder ab Lago di St. Giacomo di Fraele - Forcolapass - Umbrailpass ( +600)
> 80 km
> 2.400 hm



das einzige, was ich davon selbst gefahren bin. 
scuol über costainas und ofenpass weiter richtung buffalora, runter wieder zum anfang vom val mora (d.h. nicht via passo gallo), hoch den trela-pass 8d.h. nicht alpisella), strassenpass hoch und ab nach livigno = 77 km, 2580 Hm


----------



## toschi (17. Januar 2007)

@dubbel
kann das im Moment nich ganz nachvollziehen, Livigno ist gaaaaanz am Rande meiner Karte, muss mir noch die richtige besorgen, dachte von Giacomo di Fraele gehts nur über Alpisella rüber nach Livigno  .


----------



## dubbel (17. Januar 2007)

toschi schrieb:


> @dubbel
> kann das im Moment nich ganz nachvollziehen, Livigno ist gaaaaanz am Rande meiner Karte, muss mir noch die richtige besorgen, dachte von Giacomo di Fraele gehts nur über Alpisella rüber nach Livigno  .



nöö: zwischen livigno und dem see sind zwei pässe. 






http://bike-gps.idrz.de/cgi-bin/gshop/tourdetail.pl?Livigno 12


----------



## toschi (17. Januar 2007)

Stimmt, den Kartenscan habe ich auch schon mal gesehen, der Trela Pass wäre dann eine gute Alternative wenn wir in Livigno übernachten, dann fährt man nicht Alpisella zwei mal  . Irgendwo hab ich gelesen das das Nordufer des Lago di St. Giacomo di Fraele mit Tunnel gesäht ist, dann bietet sich die Südtrasse natürlich an...


----------



## matthes_f (17. Januar 2007)

Zur Beurteilung der einzelnen Etappen wären GPS-Daten vielleicht auch ganz hilfreich. Ist nicht jemand die viel umworbene Strecke schon einmal abgefahren und kann diese Daten zur Verfügung stellen?
Würde mich im Übrigen auch sehr für diese Route interessieren!


----------



## Coffee (17. Januar 2007)

@ toschi, lass dir aber deine tour nicht wieder von ein paar mädels in nauders  abtrünnig machen  sonst landest du wer weis wo

grüße coffee


----------



## Stefan_SIT (17. Januar 2007)

toschi schrieb:


> ... das Nordufer des Lago di St. Giacomo di Fraele mit Tunnel gesäht ist, dann bietet dich die Südtrasse natürlich an...


Mal zur Aufklärung: wie man auf dem Scan auch sehen kann, gibt es dort zwei Seen, die aneinander grenzen und durch eine Staumauer getrennt sind.
Der westliche See ist der Lago San Giacomo di Fraele, ein natürlicher See. Rund um diesen See gibt es nicht einen Tunnel.
Der östliche (Stau-)See ist der Lago di Cancano. Dieser hat einen Tunnel am Nordufer, der nicht beleuchtet ist und mittlerweile auch nicht mehr befahrbar sein soll.
Aber da man ja eh nicht freiwillig durch 'nen Tunnel fährt, wenn's nicht sein muss, kann man sich aussuchen, ob man den Lago San Giacomo nördlich oder südlich befährt (was ich persönlich schöner finde). Fährt man nördlich, geht's dann über die die beiden Seen trennende Staumauer auf die Südseite und weiter Richtung Torri di Fraele. Fährt man eh schon südlich, bleibt man eben hier bis zu den Torri.
Am nördlichen Ende dieser trennenden Staumauer befindet sich übrigens das Rif. Fraele, ein möglicher Stopp nach dem Val Mora.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (17. Januar 2007)

Coffee schrieb:


> @ toschi, lass dir aber deine tour nicht wieder von ein paar mädels in nauders abtrünnig machen  sonst landest du wer weis wo
> 
> grüße coffee


Wenn ich die selben wieder treffe wie derzeit fahr ich an einen anderen see 

Jetzt hat der Admin ne Vierländertour draus gemacht


----------



## dubbel (17. Januar 2007)

wieso D?


----------



## thof (17. Januar 2007)

toschi schrieb:


> Jetzt hat der Admin ne Vierländertour draus gemacht



Eher 'ne Dreiländertour durch vier Länder


----------



## toschi (17. Januar 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> wieso D?


Weil wir aus D kommen  ...
eigentlich sollte das D durch ein A ersetzt werden weil ich anfangs irrtümlich A mit D verwechselt hatte, die Tour startet ja mit dem Auto in D aber per Bike erst in A und führt durch I nach CH weiter nach I um letztlich wieder per Auto von A nach D zu fahren. Die gemeinte Dreiländertour bezieht sich aber nur auf A/I/CH.

alles klaro


----------



## tknauth (17. Januar 2007)

Ich freu mich schon jetzt wie ein DAICH-Kind! 
Mann Toschi, wir werden ja spätestens beim Brocken-Rocken zum gemeinsamen fachsimpeln kommen. Bis dahin. 

Weiter so!!!!!  Schau mal hier:http://www.offroad-only.de/

Gruss Toni


----------



## toschi (18. Januar 2007)

Jep, bis dato soll schon mal das Grundgerüst stehen, freu mich auch schon wieder auf BR, Termin für diese Tour müssen wir dann festmachen damit Zimmer gebucht werden können oder wir fahren mit Hüttenequipment, mal sehen wie sich die Planung macht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (18. April 2007)

Toschi,

wunderschöne Tourenplanung, Hut ab.    Würde jedoch 2 Tage für An- und Abreise mit einplanen. Wird in meinen Augen sonst zur Totur und nicht zum Erlebnis.

checkb


----------



## toschi (18. April 2007)

na, checkb, urlaubstage sind knapp bemessen und zum boarden geht es ja auch mit der nächtlichen anreise. da wir ja auch zu viert fahren kann man sich regelmässig abwechseln und zwischendurch etwas ruhen. ich/wir werden auch den ersten tag etwas umstricken so das wir nicht allzu viele hömes machen müssen, je nach befinden und wetterlage könnte man an der sesvenna auch ein kleines nickerchen nach dem pastateller machen .


----------



## checkb (19. April 2007)

toschi schrieb:


> na, checkb, urlaubstage sind knapp bemessen und zum boarden geht es ja auch mit der nächtlichen anreise. da wir ja auch zu viert fahren kann man sich regelmässig abwechseln und zwischendurch etwas ruhen. ich/wir werden auch den ersten tag etwas umstricken so das wir nicht allzu viele hömes machen müssen, je nach befinden und wetterlage könnte man an der sesvenna auch ein kleines nickerchen nach dem pastateller machen .




Toschi,

zum Boarden kein Problem, da schlägt man um 10:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz auf und wird den ganzen Tag gemütlich nach oben geschaukelt.  Eine durchgemachte Nacht im Auto mit Notschlaf und danach den ganzen Tag auf dem Bike ist was anderes, meine Erfahrung. Zurück das Gleiche nur umgedreht.

Ick finde ist ein geiler 6 Tage Tripp mit An-und Abreise, da lohnt es sich doch noch 2 Tage Urlaub zu verschwenden. 

checkb

PS: Lass uns beim BR quatschen.


----------



## cooper2k4 (20. April 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Mal zur Aufklärung: wie man auf dem Scan auch sehen kann, gibt es dort zwei Seen, die aneinander grenzen und durch eine Staumauer getrennt sind.
> Der westliche See ist der Lago San Giacomo di Fraele, ein natürlicher See. Rund um diesen See gibt es nicht einen Tunnel.
> Der östliche (Stau-)See ist der Lago di Cancano. Dieser hat einen Tunnel am Nordufer, der nicht beleuchtet ist und mittlerweile auch nicht mehr befahrbar sein soll.
> Aber da man ja eh nicht freiwillig durch 'nen Tunnel fährt, wenn's nicht sein muss, kann man sich aussuchen, ob man den Lago San Giacomo nördlich oder südlich befährt (was ich persönlich schöner finde). Fährt man nördlich, geht's dann über die die beiden Seen trennende Staumauer auf die Südseite und weiter Richtung Torri di Fraele. Fährt man eh schon südlich, bleibt man eben hier bis zu den Torri.



Ich bin Ende 2005 um beide Seen gefahren. Man kann außen am Tunnel vorbei, da ist ein Pfad. Das Rad muss man über zwei (meist trockene) Sturzbäche tragen.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## toschi (27. April 2007)

Danke für die Info


----------



## FreeFlowFusion (1. Juni 2007)

Hi Folks, 
werde ab 23.06. mit vier Kumpels die Originalroute Tour A fahren, siehe:
http://www.dreilaendertour.com/index.php?id=10
Wir haben die Pauschale fÃ¼r 399 â¬ gebucht und werden bei gutem Wetter noch einen fÃ¼nften Tag mit Shuttle zum Umbrail Pass und Dreisprachentrail-Tour dranhÃ¤ngen, da wir ab Santa Maria starten. 
Erlebnisbericht folgt Ende Juni. 
Bis denne good flow


----------



## toschi (3. Juni 2007)

Servus FreeFlowFusion, scheint eine schöne Runde zu werden, viel Spaß dabei, sehe gerade das Ihr am 23. nach Livigno rüberfahrt, wäre ja gelacht wenn wir uns zwischen Lago San Giacomo und Boccheta di Forcola treffen würden ...

Unsere Tour steht auch, Mitfahrer

chick
wolle
RaD
tknauth
platzhalter

Zimmerbuchung ist fast abgeschlossen, näheres gibts in Kürze für die Teilnehmer per PN .


----------



## tknauth (19. Juni 2007)

Man man man bin ich aufgeregt. Rucksack immer noch zu schwer!

Geh jetzt gleich pennen.

Bis morgen in Wolfsburg.

Toni


----------



## toschi (19. Juni 2007)

Wem sagst Du das , geht mir genau so und am Ende hast Du noch was über was Du gar nicht gebraucht hast, ist doch immer so .

Bis Morgen...


----------



## checkb (20. Juni 2007)

Wünsche Euch geiles Wetter und warte auf Euren Bericht.

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (20. Juni 2007)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. 
Eine geile Ecke zum Biken. Wir sind im Juli und im September in der Ecke unterwegs und die Leute laufen jeden Abend mit glänzenden Augen in den Unterkünften ein.  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Juni 2007)

Ich hab noch eine Frage zu Eurem 3. Tag: Wenn ihr schon auf dem Umbrail seid, dann sind das doch nach Schluderns über den Goldseeweg nicht 2000hm? Das ist dann doch ab Ligvigno gerechnet?


----------



## toschi (25. Juni 2007)

So alle wieder wohlbehalten in der Heimat angekommen, die Route wurde nicht ganz eingehalten, mehr dazu später in einem folgenden Bericht.

@Pfadfinderin
Das hast Du richtig erkannt, Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten auf dem Umbrailpass haben wir nicht nutzen können, da ist glaub ich alles zu, wir haben uns nicht lange dort aufgehalten und sind bis zum Stilfser Joch aufgefahren, dort wurde dann übernachtet.
In meiner ersten Tourplanung, über den Daumen, meinte ich natürlich die gesamte Strecke von Livignio bis Umbrailpass über Passo Eira (?), Val Trella, Lago Cancano und Bocca di Forcola.


----------



## tknauth (1. Juli 2007)

Liteville on Tour
DreilÃ¤nderfahrt 2007

Anreise:

5:40 der Berliner hat den weitesten Weg - Wachphase nach einer kurzen Nacht, schnell noch FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck fÃ¼r die Kinder und dann die vorbereiteten Sachen kontrollieren. Die Reise kann beginnen!

8:46 ich sitze im IC nach Wolfsburg noch ein Radler im Zug eine Schwucke mit Carbonrenner es gibt nichts zu bereden. 10:03 Uhr auf die DB und Toschi ist verlass. Er wartet schon mit seinem verbeulten Schneckenhaus und wir machen uns auf den Weg nach Braunschweig. Dort treffen wir noch Uta, Claudia, Wolle und Carsten alle voller Spannung auf die nÃ¤chsten vier Tage. Als bald Abfahrt Richtung Nauders nun ca. 850 km im VW Bus mit den Ã¼blichen Stopps Tanke und McD, Wolle hÃ¤lt noch mal kurz in Ulm und holt sich einen fast neuen 2007 Litevillerahmen in XL ab, leider wird der Aufbau bis in die Alpen nicht mehr gelingen.
20:30 sind wir endlich da, kurzes Laberrababer, Zimmerkontrolle und dann schnell die erste Pizza verdrÃ¼cken. Die ersten Regenschauer sind durch und die letzten Tage war immer wieder Regen angesagt, wir haben erstmal noch zu bauen Reifenwechsel ist angesagt, dann gehtâs ins Bett

Tag 1 Nauders â Sent

Nach regnerischer Nacht und einem leckeren FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck gehtâs los(Plamort wird nach RÃ¼cksprache ausgelassen, da die Trails noch zu nass sind. Es geht also gleich auf zum Reschensee via Claudia Augusta auf Teer also leichtes einrollen und es beginnen auch schon die ersten Ãbungen zum Thema Regensachen an und wieder aus und wieder anâ¦ Ã¼ber St. Valentin und Haidersee bigen wir ab Richtung Fauler See nun beginnt der erste richtige Anstieg zur Kapelle St. Martin, hier gibt es die erste  kurze Rast und dann ab ins Zerzertal Ã¼ber Brucker Alm und Oberdorfer Alm zur Sesvenna HÃ¼tte. Unterwegs der erste Wolkenbruch mit Hagel, Blitz und Donner. Rauf zur SchafhÃ¼tte ein SchiebestÃ¼ck sonst schÃ¶ne Wege und Natur pur der Regen ist wieder weg dafÃ¼r Schlamm und die Kette ist Schrott. Reiseleiter Toschi zaubert eine Ersatzkette hervor so  kann es nach kurzer Rast weiter gehen. Doch oh Schreck bei Claudia fehlen auf einmal vier der sechs Befestigungsschrauben der hinteren Bremsscheibe und wieder wird gezaubert Carsten hat zwei Ersatzschrauben Toschi ein paar von den Cleats und die steile Abfahrt zur Sesvenna HÃ¼tte gelingt doch noch. Die gelben Felgen an Wolles Rad machen Ã¼bermÃ¼tig und so gibt es den ersten spektakulÃ¤ren Sturz, bis zur HÃ¼tte wird sich noch geschleppt, dann werden die ersten Diagnosen gestellt - Pellung? Wadenbeinbruch? Simulant?. Die grosse Nudelpfanne und ein paar Erfrischungen +  italienische Schmerzsalbe die Stimmung bei Wolle wird besser. Ein weiterer Regenschauer geht nieder, wir betrachten noch ein paar Murmeltiere und freuen uns auf DIE SCHLUCHT. Ein kurzer Anstieg und dann mit Flow in Richtung Val dâ Uina. Was jetzt folgt ist wirklich Sehenswert und schlecht zu beschreiben einfach traumhafte Natur. Nach der Schiebe und Fotopassage durch den engen Teil gibt es eine schÃ¶ne Trailpassage und dann geben wir Gas bergab auf einem breiten Schotterweg durch den Wald bis nach Sur En. Ãbrigens kamen uns zwei Biker den Weg entgegen, ich persÃ¶nlich kann diese Richtung keinem empfehlen! Nach Sent waren es nun noch mal 300 Hm auf Teer, dafÃ¼r erwartete uns eine tolle ****Ferienwohnung aus dem 19.Jahrhundert.
http://www.brainyweb.ch/werro/haus/index.html 

Hier merkte ich dann als erster die VerÃ¤nderung der Menschen Ã¼ber die Jahrhunderte â ich holte mir meine ersten Beulen. Man waren die TÃ¼ren alle niedrig! Nach Klamotten und Fahrradpflege suchten wir eine Schenke die Erste war nicht die Beste drum gab es einen zweiten Versuch und der passte dann. So konnten wir einen gelungenen Tag erfolgreich ausklingen lassen.
Bilder und weitere Tage folgen...

Toni


Morgen mehr Text. Gut Nacht!


----------



## toschi (1. Juli 2007)

Edit: sollte PN werden


----------



## checkb (1. Juli 2007)

> Übrigens kamen uns zwei Biker den Weg entgegen, ich persönlich kann diese Richtung keinem empfehlen!



Wieso, bin da letztes Jahr hoch? Schreib schnell weiter!

checkb


----------



## tknauth (1. Juli 2007)

checkb schrieb:


> Wieso, bin da letztes Jahr hoch? Schreib schnell weiter!
> 
> checkb


Ich fand es in die ander Richtung geiler !


----------



## checkb (1. Juli 2007)

tknauth schrieb:


> Ich fand es in die ander Richtung geiler !



Stimmt, Ihr seit schneller gewesen, war eine elende Quälerei bei 30 Grad.  

Bestimmt seid Ihr am Unia Daimant einfach vorbeigerauscht wo die holde Naturschönheit Barfuss bedient. 

checkb

PS: Schreib weiter!


----------



## chick (2. Juli 2007)

Die Fotos sind richtig klasse, gerade bin ich beim ansehen die Tour nochmal gefahren...
Mensch, war das schön. Ergänzend wäre noch der wirklich geile Trail von der Sesvennahütte bis zum Eingang der Uina-Schlucht zu erwähnen. Der zweitbeste auf der Tour.

c.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tknauth (2. Juli 2007)

Tag 2 Sent â Livigno

Nach dem Essen noch die Flasche Roten von Marianne geleert, kurze Karten Kontrolle und wir fielen alle in den Tiefschlaf. Leider weckten mich die Milchlaster recht frÃ¼h, aber der Blick in den Himmel versprach Sonnenschein. Nach einem leckeren Schweizer FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck beim Nachbarn, sattelten wir die RÃ¶sser und lullerten am Berghang gen Scuol. HÃ¶henmeter vernichtet und schon lag die Teerserpentine rauf nach S.charl im Weg. Klamotten aus und reingetreten, die Big Bettyâs surren auf dem Asphalt. Ab und zu Ã¼berholt uns ein BUS, sonst sind wir froh das der Wald ein wenig Schatten spendet denn bis zum nÃ¤chsten Zwischenziel sind es nun ca. 600 Hm. 
Die Teerstrasse ging irgendwann in einen Schotterweg Ã¼ber und am Rande des Schweizer Nationalparks ging es in einer bezaubernd urigen Landschaft der nÃ¤chsten Pause entgegen. Unterwegs noch ein SteinmÃ¤nnchen gebaut und ein Foto geschossen weiter gehtâs.
Nun kommt man ins beschauliche Sâcharl. An der ersten Einkehr vorbei und Toschis Insiderwissen genutzt zum Ortsausgang und dort inâs Cafe. Hmmmm lecker Kuchen die StÃ¤rkung fÃ¼r den nÃ¤chsten Ritt. Nun wieder zwischen Wiesen, Wanderern und KÃ¼hen Richtung Pass Costainas an der Alp Astras vorrÃ¼ber  und weiter Berg und Tal Richtung Ofenpass ab und zu Steigungen die uns Dank fehlendem Oberschenkelumfanges doch zum schieben zwangen.
Kurz vor dem Ofenpass noch die Aufforderung: Hier Rechts muss der Trail kommen und wirklich direkt am Hang schlÃ¤ngelt sich ein Weg lang. Was fÃ¼r den Einen ein Weg ist fÃ¼r den Anderen eine Schiebepassage mehr! PlÃ¶tzlich aus der Funke Carsten ist 20 m abgestÃ¼rzt, aber nein ânurâ das Rad, er umarmt noch den Baum und hat eine Schramme mehr. Nach der Fahrradrettung sind wir froh endlich was zwischen die ZÃ¤hne zu bekommen und kaum sitzen wir schon prasselt der Regen aufâs Dach. GlÃ¼ck gehabt, oder?! Wir sitzen den Regen aus und die Zeit verrinnt, es ist 16:30 Uhr und wir wollen noch nach Livigno und zwar nicht auf der Strasse.
Nach lÃ¤ngerem hin und her einem Telefonat und mit ein paar Sorgen im Bauch fahren wir weiter. Leider bleibt die Wetterbesserung aus und so kommt es richtig dick. Der Regen setzt wieder ein und nun werden alle Regenklamotten getestet Richtung Buffalora - Alp Buffalora âJufplaun erstmal wieder Berghoch dann Alpe del Gallo mit leckeren Serpentinen bei strÃ¶menden Regen, erst Ã¼ber Wiesen dann durch Pinienwald âAchtung Astâ war immer wieder zu hÃ¶ren. Jetzt sieht man schon den AuslÃ¤ufer des Lago di Livigno, aber es sollte noch ein schwerer Weg werden. Jetzt war wieder Fussmarsch angesagt, durch mehrere Hangabrutschungen war an manchen Stellen der Weg weg. Der HÃ¶henmesser zeigt wieder 1860 m es geht Richtung Lago di Fraele und dann wieder rauf zum Passo di V.Alpisella es ist ******** nass und kalt (7Â°C) als wir endlich auf 2268 m stehen. Uta bekommt dass zittern und nun gibt es den Befehl trockene warme Sachen an. Mit warmen Socken in PlastiktÃ¼ten in den Schuhen geht es nun der DÃ¤mmerung entgegen. Livigno ruft und mit offener Bremse geht es Ã¼ber Schotterserpentinen ins Tal. Als wir endlich in Livigno sind ist es dunkel. Da der Ort ziemlich lang gezogen ist brauchen wir noch etwas zeit eh das Hotel Marzia gefunden ist. Doch hier erwartet uns ein freundliches Zimmer, ein super Trockenraum und eine offene Pizzaria. Hurtig die nassen Klamotten zum trocknen aufgehÃ¤ngt und dann Essen fassen. Schnell waren die Strapazen vergessen und nach reichlich Rotwein und Gelaber war auch klar das der nÃ¤chste Morgen erstmal die verschiedensten Reparaturen angesagt waren.

Nun ging es ab ins Bett nach einem kurzen StoÃgebet zum Wettergott kam als bald der verdiente Schlaf.

Morgen hoffentlich der Rest...

GruÃ Toni 

Bitte verbessert mich falls etwas falsch ist oder fehlt.


----------



## toschi (3. Juli 2007)

Tag 3 Livigno - Tarscher Alm (Stilfser Joch)

Den Tag beginnen wir mit einem italienischen Frühstück, nicht gerade üppig aber o.K., in Österreich und in der Schweiz speißt man besser.
Nach kurzem Bikecheck stehen folgende Reparaturen an, Pedale an zwei Bikes ersetzen, Schaltauge an einem Bike richten bzw. auch ersetzen und Schaltwerk und Schalthebel an einem Bike erneuern, wir klappern die Shops ab aber anfangs ohne Erfolg, dann wurden wir fündig, noch schnell geschraubt und dann geht es gegen 11.45 Uhr endlich los.  

Aus Zeitersparnis nehmen wir die Aufstiegshilfe Mottolino für 7.50 Euro pro Person mit Bike, oben angekommen sieht man schon den Einstieg ins Val Trella, also kurz abwärts zum Passo Eira und dann Richtung Madonna del Saccorso, 









kurzes Stück Strasse und im Dorf an der Tankstelle links gehts gleich auf den Trail. Das Wetter sieht gut aus und wir geniessen die Auffahrt, oben zweigt sich die Strecken 130/131er, wir bleiben links auf dem 130er Richtung Lago di Cancano. Auf dem Sattel biegen wir links ins Tal und haben einen schönen Trail runter zum Lago unter den Stollen, loser Schotter feinster italienischer Güte, teil rutschig teils verblockt. Carsten wollte mal wieder zeigen wie es geht und lag promt auf der Nase, Regenjacke zerrissen, naja, ein bischen Schwund ist immer.  




 
Nach ca. 200 Hömes bergab dann am Ufer entlang zum Rasthaus an der Staumauer, leider etwas zu spät, Elli Pirelli wollte uns keine Nudeln mehr auftischen denn die Küche war bereits vor fünf Minuten geputzt, warscheinlich gehts der Familie so gut das sie es nicht nötig haben für sechs Personen etwas Pasta zu bereiten. Es gab noch etwas Kuchen und gepanschten Radler welchen wir uns am liebsten aus Protest gespart hätten, ging aber nicht denn es war die vermutlich letzte Möglichkeit was zwischen die Zähne zu bekommen. 

Mittlerweile war die Zeit auch schon recht fortgeschritten und wir kamen etwas in hurry, also nicht lang gefackelt und gleich auf der Nordseite weiter Richtung Forcolapass. Die nächste Hürde ließ nicht lange auf sich warten, war der erste Tunnel noch recht kurz und im diffusen Licht zu durchfahren musste wir beim zweiten schon die Funzeln einsetzen. Nachdem die Hürde auch gemeistert war konnte der lange Anstieg kommen. Anfangs auf Schotter, teilweise so tief das kein fahren möglich war, immer wieder kurze Schiebepassagen wechselten mit Kraftakten in der kleinsten Übersetzung, am Ende des Schotterweges dann eine Hütte, nicht bewirschaftet aber ein Hirte schleppte in der Nähe Steine.  
Jetzt ging es auf dem eigendlichen Sentiero della Pace weiter, es waren lediglich 300 Hömes die es schiebend und schnaufend bergan gingen,





zwar waren einige Abschnitte fahrbar aber besonders reizvoll war die Region nicht, über die Historie des Weges kann man an anderer Stelle mehr erfahren, wir begannen ihn zu hassen. 
Das änderte sich prommt als wir die Passhöhe eingenommen hatten,





man konnte Umbrail und Stifser Joch und natürlich das schneebedeckte Ortlermassiv in der Ferne sehen,





der Trail der dorthin führte trieb uns allen die Strapazen aus dem und das grinsen ins Gesicht, ein herrlich schmales Band anfangs mit drei engen Serpentinen und dann immer an der Flanke entlang. Also schnell ein Foto, Jacken an und nix wie rauf auf die Bikes den Trail abreiten.  

Am Umbrail angekommen wurde kurz das weitere Vorgehen beraten, wir entschlossen uns die paar Kehren zum Stifser Joch auf der Straße zu fahren und dort oben mit unserem Ziel zu telefonieren. Oben angekommen knurrte natürlich auch der Magen, bereits halb acht am Abend haben wir uns kurzerhand und nach einigen Telefonaten entschlossen Plan B ins Leben zu rufen, Übernachtung auf dem Joch incl. Abendessen und Frühstück für 50 Euro p/P, aktzebtabel und später auch noch richtig lecker. Der Wein floss in Strömen und wir ließen es uns richtig gut gehen.  

Fazit: Die durch Reparaturen verlorengegangene Zeit kann man im Berg nicht wieder einholen, die Etappe war von mir aufgrund Unkenntnis eindeutig zu lang gewählt, denn auch der folgende Tag zeigte das selbst bergab die drei Stunden nicht ausreichend gewesen wären. Bei Streckenkenntnis ist es allerdings ohne Stress machbar und ich würds wieder fahren.


----------



## checkb (3. Juli 2007)

Das ging ja richtig ab bei Euch, ick hoffe es geht heute noch weiter. 

checkb

PS: Wo bleiben die Pic's?


----------



## tknauth (3. Juli 2007)

Toschi war schneller!  Hatte den Text trotzdem fertig hier meine Version:

Tag 3 Livigno  Stilfser Joch

http://www.marziahotel.it/deu/index.php

Die Sonne scheint ins Hotelzimmer die Strapazen sind schon wieder verblasst, der neue Tag konnte beginnen. Das Frühstück und die obligatorische Kartenschau wurde erledigt und dann war ein längerer Bau und Shoppingstop notwendig. Carstens Pedale knackten verdächtig, bei Toschi war das Wellgo Racepedal angebrochen und bei Claudia waren die Schaltgriffe so schwergängig, das Sie nur noch schimpfte. Also auf in die Läden zum Sprach und Preistest. Nach 2 ½ Stunden waren wir zur Weiterfahrt bereit, durch die Bauphase aber jenseits jeglichen Zeitplans, denn Ziel war heute ja eigentlich noch die Tarscher Alm. Wie kann man verlorene Zeit aufholen  Seilbahn, also die ersten Höhenmeter in der Gondel absolviert ist auch schön ;-). Rifugio Mottolino hier musste ich wider an unsere KONA Fraktion denken, den es war Testzeit der neuesten KONA Freihüpfer im Bikepark Mottolino.
Da wir schon die besten Bikes der Welt unterm Hintern hatten ging es für uns gleich weiter. Über Trepalle auf den Sentiero Italia (130) es ist ein schmaler Schottertrail in einem Tal voller Blütenduft bis hinauf zum Pso di Val Trela. Diesmal waren wir die mit dem Schweiß auf der Stirn, den es kamen uns die Biker mit breitem Grinsen im Gesicht entgegen. Auf dem Pass reichlich Fotos von Edelweiss und  Murmeltieren gemacht und dann links am Hang weiter der Markierung 130 gefolgt. 







Zwischendurch mussten wir immer wieder schieben da der Weg mit Geröllhängen wechselte, beim Blick ins Tal kamen uns manchmal Zweifel ob es nicht noch einen bessern Weg gibt. Auf einmal hieß es: So hier runter zum Lago di Giacomo steile Schotter-Wiesenabfahrt, wer umsetzen kann ist klar im Vorteil. 




Alle stehen dann mit breitem Grinsen unten. Carsten hat wie immer eine Bodenprobe genommen! Jetzt breite Schotterstrasse zum See, dann über die Staumauer auf der Suche nach etwas Essbaren. Leider wie immer Kunde droht mit Auftrag Es gibt nur noch Kuchen und ein undefinierbares Radler. Also nicht lang aufgehalten, ein kurzes Ciao an die anderen Radler und weiter geht es. Es warten nun 800 Hm zur Forcola Stellung Anfangs breite Schotterstrasse zum Schuss fehlen wieder die dicken Oberschenkel und die Schiebepassagen werden länger. Die Natur und das Wetter entschädigt aber für einiges und so schaffen wir es bis hinauf. 




Die Reste der Stellungen aus dem ersten Weltkrieg sind deutlich erhalten und von nun ab auch immer mit geschichtsträchtigen Tafeln   beschildert. Oben angekommen macht uns der Blick Richtung Stilfser Joch und Ortler Mut für den nächsten Abschnitt.




 Erst steil und dann mit mächtig Flow am Berghang entlang zum Umbrailpass. Hier kurze Pause und es wird beschlossen bis zum Stilfser Joch nehmen wir die Teerserpentinen und 10x grüßt die Kurventafel. 





Nun ist bei allen die Luft raus und wir beschließen die Hüttenübernachtung auf der Tarscher Alm abzusagen und uns hier eine Übernachtung zu suchen. Nichts leichter als das, für 50 inkl. drei Gänge Abendmenue und Frühstück da sagt keiner Nein. Also Bikes in die Garage, Duschen und runter in den Speisesaal. Hier endlich die leeren Speicher füllen. Statt Blutbeutel gibts Rotwein und nach Nudeln, Salat und Rostbeef geht der Tag mit fröhlichem Geplauder zu Ende.


Meine Bildauswahl hier:http://www.zahnarztpraxis-dietrich.de/indexax.htm


----------



## dubbel (3. Juli 2007)

tknauth schrieb:


> ...hinauf zum Pso di Val Trela. Diesmal waren wir die mit dem Schweiß auf der Stirn, den es kamen uns die Biker mit breitem Grinsen im Gesicht entgegen. Auf dem Pass reichlich Fotos von Edelweiss und Murmeltieren gemacht und dann links am Hang weiter der Markierung 130 gefolgt.
> Zwischendurch mussten wir immer wieder schieben da der Weg mit Geröllhängen wechselte, beim Blick ins Tal kamen uns manchmal Zweifel ob es nicht noch einen bessern Weg gibt. Auf einmal hieß es: So hier runter zum Lago di Giacomo steile Schotter-Wiesenabfahrt, wer umsetzen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


ich weiss jetzt leider nicht, wo der sent. 130 läuft, aber eigentlich kann man doch vom trela-pass zum lago giacomo recht einfach runterrollern.


----------



## tknauth (3. Juli 2007)

Schau mal (fallst Du hast) auf Kompasskarte 96 . Es gibt eine Gabelung direkt nach der Passhöhe (schwarze Strichellinie) die links am Hang lang führt. Wir sind "leider"? nicht rechts auf rotgestricheltem Weg Richtung Casine di Trela geblieben. Aber Versuch macht Kluch!  War dennoch begeistert und freue mich auf den nächsten Alpenbesuch.

Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C.K. (3. Juli 2007)

tknauth schrieb:


> Toschi war schneller!  Hatte den Text trotzdem fertig hier meine Version:
> 
> Tag 3 Livigno  Stilfser Joch
> 
> ...




Kommt darauf an was man lieber fÃ¤hrt. Sanftes "surfen" auf schmalem Weg Ã¼ber Almwiesen oder halt steile Schotter-Wiesenabfahrt.

Die sanfte Variante wÃ¤re hier Ã¼ber Baita di Trela in das Valle Corta gewesen. Der von Dir genannte "rot gestrichelte Weg".
Einfach Traumhaft!   

Allerdings wÃ¼rde ich persÃ¶nlich den Pso. di Trela immer vorzugsweise entgegen der von Dir beschriebenen Richtung machen.
Bergauf vom Lago S.Giacomo fast 100% zum Fahren und die Abfahrt nach Livigno (nicht Ã¼ber Pso.d Â´Eira) - ein Traum!   


SchÃ¶ner Bericht!!!    

Bitte weiter.


----------



## toschi (3. Juli 2007)

Wir sind ja am Vortag den Alpisella runter gefahren, der kommt doch an der gleichen Stelle an wie der Trellapass, wir wären auch gern vom Stausee aus zum Trellapass hochgefahren, war aber aus Zeitmangel nich drin. Tja man kann nicht alles haben und für eines muss man sich ja entscheiden.
Das war aber bestimmt nicht das letzte mal das wir dort waren, leider bedeuten Alpen für uns immer mindestens 650 km Anfahrt.

Edit: Hab meinem Bericht noch Fotos beigefügt und hier noch ein Gesamtprofil


----------



## C.K. (4. Juli 2007)

toschi schrieb:


> Wir sind ja am Vortag den Alpisella runter gefahren, der kommt doch an der gleichen Stelle an wie der Trellapass, wir wären auch gern vom Stausee aus zum Trellapass hochgefahren,
> (...)
> leider bedeuten Alpen für uns immer mindestens 650 km Anfahrt.



Ja, beide Wege kommen am Uferweg des Livignosees raus.
Vom Livignosee zum Pso. di Trela würde ich nicht empfehlen. Bestimmt einiges zum schieben da zu steil.


dito.


----------



## Crosser71 (4. Juli 2007)

Hi!
Verfolge mit großem Interesse Euren tollen Bericht, da wir am WE eine Ähnliche TOur fahen werden. Haben auch eine Übernachstung am Stilfser Joch geplant! Wo habt Ihr übernachtet? Wie wars da?
Danke für Eure Infos und den klasse Bericht!
Martin


----------



## tknauth (4. Juli 2007)

http://www.hotelgenziana.com/tedesco/index.htm

Extrapreise fÃ¼r Bikereisende!!!

Schau hier! Wir waren froh, haben dort gefragt und es war frei es. 
Bike's im Skikeller, "3-GÃ¤nge Abendmenue" - Salat und Dessert vom Buffet + Rotwein und Wasser, FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck war so lala aber reichlich. Dusche erholsam Betten kuschelig. Alles zusammen am morgen /6 Ergebnis ->57â¬. 

Ich fand es OK. Es gibt aber dort noch mehr MÃ¶glichkeiten.

GruÃ Toni


----------



## toschi (4. Juli 2007)

Moin, vielleicht wird ja der letzte Tourtag mal von einem anderen Mitfahrer/in beschrieben, ist auch gar nicht so schwer  .


----------



## tknauth (4. Juli 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> ich weiss jetzt leider nicht, wo der sent. 130 läuft, aber eigentlich kann man doch vom trela-pass zum lago giacomo recht einfach runterrollern.




Hier noch ein Wanderlink:

http://www.bormioonline.com/de/sommer/trekking/?m=1&p=3178

Er beschreibt die Gegend ganz gut.

Toni 

PS:Heut ist Schlamm-Nightride in Berlin.


----------



## tknauth (4. Juli 2007)

Tag 4 Stilfser Joch  Nauders

Frühstück weckt die Lebensgeister Kaffee und Saft aus dem Automat naja. 
Die Nase als bald in den Wind herrliches Alpenwetter, was kann es schöneres geben.





Als erstes ein steiler Aufstieg zur Drei Sprachen Spitze bei herrlicher Fernsicht und der Vorfreude auf Wormisionssteig und Goldseeweg. 






Oben ein bisschen Foto und Geschichte gemacht und dann ging es los ein super Trail am Berg entlang schwer zu beschreiben einfach machen. 








Die heraufziehenden Nebelschwaden machten es zu einem unvergesslichen Erlebnis. Die Furkelhütte wartete mit leckeren Nudeln und Kaiserschmarn. 










Frisch gestärkt geht es dann auch schon wieder oftmals schiebend bergauf auf dem Almenweg Richtung Stilfser Alm und weiter nach Glurns. Die Zeit sitzt uns im Nacken denn wir wollen ja heut noch nach Haus. Hier unten sind jetzt 31°C und wir lechtzen nach Wasser.








Am Markt gibt es einen Brunnen und Eis, die letzten Riegel werden vernichtet und dann heißt es wieder in die Pedale treten. In Laatsch passiert es dann, Uta ist voll platt. Wir entscheiden Sie hier am Brunnen auszusetzen und Toschi und ich radeln mit Volldampf nach Nauders . Jetzt nur noch Teerweg meist mit leichter oder grösserer Steigung über Burgeis vorbei am Reschensee kein Blick mehr für die Kirche im Wasser. Neidisch auf die Kiter blickend die letzten Reserven mobilisierend flitzen wir zum Schneckenhaus. 19:00 Uhr endlich vor Ort. Ein paar Worte mit den Leuten in der Reiterpension gewechselt, ein Glas Wasser und dann auch schon rein in den Bus, Uta wartet ja.Als wir losfahren kommen auch die anderen Drei so schließt sich der Kreis. Schade das es dann noch so hektisch wurde, aber wenn man unbekannte Wege betritt kann man sich eben auch leicht verschätzen.

Rückfahrt Uta eingesammelt, McD besucht, getankt, Gas gegeben, Uta in Braunschweig abgesetzt 3:30 in Allerbüttel angekommen. Schlafen auf der Couch, lecker Frühstück dann mit Toschi am Elbeseitenkanal mit dem Alpenbike noch Hasenjagen und gegen 8 fuhr dann der IC ab Wolfsburg nach Berlin.

So Fazit: Man muss es einfach tun. Es ist eine faszinierende Natur. Das Liteville ist Geil. Big Betty und Fat Albert durch die Alpen zu schleppen hat sich gelohnt. Die Pike mit Stahlfeder ist für mich die einzig wahre Allmountain Gabel. Das nächste mal fahr ich mit Flatpedalen.

Danke Toschi für den Aufruf! Liebe Grüße an alle Mitfahrer - mit Euch immer wieder gern!


----------



## checkb (4. Juli 2007)

Schöne Berichte, schöne Bilder, ick denke es war ein Traum. 

checkb


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Juli 2007)

Sehr schöner Bericht mit tollen Fotos; ich bin in gut 2 Wochen auf ähnlicher Route unterwegs, das macht das Warten dann gleich nochmal spannender! Ist´s eigentlich zum Umbrail hoch eine rechte Schinderei? Mit wieviel Schieben muss ich rechnen? Und ist der Almen-Weg von der Furkelhütte zur Stilfser Alm empfehlenswert oder besser nach Gomagoi abfahren? Wir wollen auch den Almenweg nehmen und letzendlich dann in  Lichtenberg wieder rauskommen, Übernachtung ist dann in Prad geplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (4. Juli 2007)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ...Ist´s eigentlich zum Umbrail hoch eine rechte Schinderei? Mit wieviel Schieben muss ich rechnen? Und ist der Almen-Weg von der Furkelhütte zur Stilfser Alm empfehlenswert oder besser nach Gomagoi abfahren? Wir wollen auch den Almenweg nehmen und letzendlich dann in Lichtenberg wieder rauskommen, Übernachtung ist dann in Prad geplant.


Also wir sind ja zum Umbrail *Pass* runter gefahren, sozusagen, wir kamen über den Forcola Sattel den Sentiero della Pace entlang, ich weis nicht von wo Du auffahren willst und könnte Dir auch gar keine Tips geben weil ich dort das erste mal war. Von der Furkelhütte zur Stilfzer Alm sind wir auf dem Almenweg gefahren (Sentiero della Malghe, 4 auf der Kompass 52), hinter der Hütte etwas runter und am nächsten Abzweig links wieder bergan ca. 150 Hömes, der Weg geht von Schotter in einen Hangtrail über der, wenn man oben ist wunderschön zur Stilfser Alm führt. Wir sind auch nach der Alm dem Almenweg gefolgt, er steigt nochmals leicht an, bleibt aber ein Trail auf dem man ab und an schieben muss. Nach ca. 20 min schieben hat man den Scheitelpunkt erreicht und kann dann genüsslich abfahren. Wir sind dann auf den 11er/12aer abgebogen, dort gibt es einige Serpentinen die zum üben einladen. Ich würde nächstes mal nicht abbiegen und dem Almenweg folgen, ab Lichtenberger Höfe gehts nämlich auf Teer runter und das war nicht so schön.
Schau mal auf das Höhenprofil, vielleicht kannst Du was mit anfangen





Wenn man dem Almenweg folgt und im Tal ankommt kann man gemütlich auf der Via Claudia Augusta nach Prad lullern oder Du suchst eine Unterkunft in Glurnz. Oder in Schluderns, hier kann man hervorragende Nudeln im weissen Rössel essen, das ist an der Bergseite Eingang Matschertal kurz vorm Sportzentrum.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Juli 2007)

Danke Toschi für deine ausführliche Erklärung. Bezügl. des Umbrail habe ich mich vllt. missverständlich ausgedrückt. Ihr seid wahrscheinlich, so wie ich das auch machen will, über den Pedenolo Trail und die Bocchetta di Forcola zum Umbrail. Wovor mir einfach bißl graust ist der Trail bergauf zur Bocchetta.

Nochmal zum Almenweg: Du meinst nicht der 11/12 fahren, sonder dort weiter dem Almenweg folgen? Ich habe jetzt leide kein Karte da, werde mir das aber heute abend nochmal genauer anschauen. Evtl. kann man sich ja sogar unterwegs noch Tips von "Ortskundigen" holen. Wir fahren ähnlich wie ihr, lassen aber den SChlenker nach Livigno aus, dafür fahren wir ab Pfunds und nehmen den Fimbapass mit. Und unsere Etappen werden etwas gemütlicher.


----------



## Coffee (5. Juli 2007)

danke für den tollen bericht. ja berge sind schon was tolles, muss ich auch immer wieder sagen  auch wandernd


grüße coffee


----------



## tknauth (5. Juli 2007)

Kleine Änderung!

... und dann heißt es wieder in die Pedale treten. In *Schleis* passiert es dann, Uta ist voll platt.

...Schlafen auf der Couch, lecker Frühstück dann mit Toschi am *Mittelland*kanal mit dem Alpenbike noch Hasenjagen ...

Ups die Höhenkrankheit

Toni


----------



## Fetz (5. Juli 2007)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wovor mir einfach bißl graust ist der Trail bergauf zur Bocchetta.



Da braucht's Dich nicht zu grausen - die Landschaft ist so genial, da schiebt man gerne ab und zu und genießt einfach nur.


----------



## Coffee (5. Juli 2007)

bike & hike ist genial.

coffee


----------



## toschi (5. Juli 2007)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ...Wovor mir einfach bißl graust ist der Trail bergauf zur Bocchetta.
> 
> Nochmal zum Almenweg: Du meinst nicht der 11/12 fahren, sonder dort weiter dem Almenweg folgen? ...
> 
> Und unsere Etappen werden etwas gemütlicher.


Ja, gefühlt waren das 700 Hömes schieben, letztlich waren es aber nur 300, und wie gesagt ich würd es wieder machen  .

Ja, nächstes mal würde ich den Almenweg folgen, schlechter als der 11er/12aer wird der nicht sein, auf jeden Fall sieht der nach noch mehr Trail aus  .

"gemütlich" haben wir es ja auch angehen lassen, wenn man auf den Profilen die reine Fahrzeit betrachtet und noch jeweils ein Stunde für Schiebepassagen dazurechnet. Den Rest der Tageszeit haben wir mit oh, ah, schön, lecker, klasse, schau mal ein Edelweiss, ich mach mal nen Foto, usw. verbracht  .


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Juli 2007)

Okay, dann machen wir das so, wie Du vorschlägst. Werde dann berichten, was ihr verpasst habt. Aber vielleicht wird´s ja nächstes Jahr nochmal Sommer, dann könnt ihr das ja nachholen. 
Die Schieberei sollte nicht schlimm sein, da wir ja an dem Tag die Dreisprachenspitze als einzige Aufgabe haben, also vom Lago Cancano nach Prad. Und ich hoffe nicht, dass wir auch durch Reparaturen so aufgehalten werden wie ihr!


----------



## toschi (5. Juli 2007)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ...also vom Lago Cancano nach Prad...


Ich will mit  bitte bitte  

 viele Spaße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Juli 2007)

toschi schrieb:


> Ich will mit  bitte bitte
> 
> viele Spaße



also an mir liegt´s nicht....


----------



## toschi (17. Juli 2007)

So,
ich hab hier mal was neues

*Bike Experience Montafon*


----------



## ekib (31. Dezember 2010)

Möchte im Mai 2011 auch eine der beiden Dreiländertouren fahren. Hat jemand aktuell die GPS Daten der beiden Touren, damit ich diese mal vergleichen kann und im Notfall beide auf dem GPS Gerät mitnehmen kann. Danke


----------

